# مفاجأة جامدة : Autocad civil 3d 2010 full كامل بالكيجن



## المساااااح (17 مايو 2009)

مفاجأة جامدة : AUTOCAD CIVIL 3D 2010 FULL كامل بالكيجن






AutoCAD® Of civil of 3D®- this powerful solution for designing the objects of infrastructure on the basis of the technology of information simulation, which makes it possible to examine more than the diverse variants in the early stages of design and to carry out projects is more rapid and more effective.


AutoCAD Of civil 3d help to optimize work on the project because of such possibilities as geo-three-dimensional analysis for the selection of the suitable construction site, analysis of shower drains for guaranteeing the observance of ecological standards, preparation of estimate and dynamic calculation of the volumes of earthwork for the optimization of the consumption of materials, and also 3d visualization for understanding of the action of project on the environment.

Possibilities
Software Of autoCAD® Of civil of 3D® - solution for designing the objects of infrastructure as the part of the technology of information simulation (BIM) makes possible for specialists and design groups to work out the projects of construction, and to also carry out calculations and visualization. In the program there are means for the analysis of cartographic data, calculation of shower drains, determination of the volumes of earthwork, 3d visualizations. All this makes possible for specialists to evaluate alternative designs according to principle “that, if we” consider all requirements for the productivity with the design. Are enumerated below the basic possibilities Of autoCAD Of civil 3d:

• the built-in analysis of cartographic data with the conceptual design;
• topographic survey and the coordinate system;
• the command of the simulation of surfaces, vertical planning and dynamic dependences;
• information simulation with the layout of streets and roads;
• the intellectual commands of the design of conduits;
• the command of the simulation of shower drains, hydraulic and hydrological calculations;
• the synchronization of changes with the work of design groups;
• the dynamic calculation of the volumes of earthwork;
• styles, the standards of formulation and the preparation for working ********ation;
• the compatability of data and interaction with other programs;
• visualization and the improved exchange of specifications.


AutoCAD® Of civil of 3D® of civil of engineering of software of uses of building of information of modeling (BIM) to of help of civil of engineering of project of teams of evaluate of more of what-if of scenarios of earlier in of the of design of process and get of transportation, land of development, and environmental of projects of done of faster and more of efficiently.



links
http://rapidshare.com/files/225621189/c3d2010.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225621196/c3d2010.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225621199/c3d2010.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225621191/c3d2010.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225625689/c3d2010.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225625738/c3d2010.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225626399/c3d2010.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225626595/c3d2010.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225626596/c3d2010.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225629965/c3d2010.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225630093/c3d2010.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225630763/c3d2010.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225631423/c3d2010.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225631522/c3d2010.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225634546/c3d2010.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225634542/c3d2010.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225635109/c3d2010.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225635977/c3d2010.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225635978/c3d2010.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225639341/c3d2010.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225639366/c3d2010.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225639955/c3d2010.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225640698/c3d2010.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225640711/c3d2010.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225621198/c3d2010.part25.rar


crack only 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cnmwwizfnnz





​


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (17 مايو 2009)

فعلا مفاجأة جامده جدا لكن المساحة 5 جيجا يعنى حتى مش حتكفيه دى فى دى ولا بالداخل اكثر من ملف ايزو للحرق
وهل النسخه كامله وفيها ال civil design ياريت تتكرم وترفعلنا شوية صور من عمل النسخة على جهازك حاجه تشوقنا وتصبرنا على ما يكمل التحميل-------------- مع خالص الشكر


----------



## garary (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مجهوداتك .
هل لو تكرمت ان تمدنا بدروس تعليمية لبرنامج autocad civil 3d لاى اصدار.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك الف خير ارجو ان ترفعه جملة بواسطة 4share -يسع 5 غيغا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## عبدو99 (18 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا المساااااااااااااااااااااااااااح وزادك من علمه


----------



## المساااااح (18 مايو 2009)

النسخة الحمد لله كامله وهتعجبكم جدا جدا .. وفيها كل القوائم اللى هتحتاجها وكمان فيها ميزة انك ممكن تشتغل على الشكل الجديد للبرنامج او الشكل الكلاسك اللى متعود عليه فى الاصدارات اللى فاتت ..
بالنسبة للشرح انا مش عندى اى شرح ليه بصراحه بس هوا نفس الفكرة يا جماعه مش هتلاقى صعوبة فى التعامل معاه .. وممكن تنزل من موقع youtube شرح فيديو سريع كدا عن المميزات الجديدة فى البرنامج ..

وعلى فكرة انا جايب حل جديد عشان كل الناس تدون البرنامج وبعيد كمان عن الرابدشير واى موقع تانى ..

بالعكس .. دا احنا هندونه من موقع الشركة كمان .. هوا بيبقى مكتوب ان البرنامج لمدة 30 يوم لكن احنا الحمد لله معانا الكراك بتاعنا اللى شغال ميه ميه ..
دا شرح التنزيل من الموقع بتاع الشركة .. موقع شركة autodesk autocad ..
نزل دلوقتى وهوا سهل خالص وهيعجبكم والله ..لانه بيدعم الاستكمال ..يعنى ممكن توقف الدونلود فى اى وقت ولما ترجع تبقى تكمل تحميل ...
وعلى فكرة الطريقه دى بتنفع مع كل اصدارات الشركة .. والميزة كمان يا رجاله ان الكراك بتاعى اللى حطيته لوحدة دا شغال على كل اصدارات ال 2010 .. ودى ميزة مش هتلاقيها الا عندنااااا ... 
مستنى ردودكم
اللينك :
طريقه التحميل من موقع الشركة :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nzymwzmyqiy


----------



## garary (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك حقيقة مافيش واحد زيك الله يخليك.


----------



## المساااااح (18 مايو 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا باشاااااا ...


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (18 مايو 2009)

الروابط يا اخى غير شغاله لو تكرمت بطريقه اخرى بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامسامسامسام (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا السبق
اريد ان اسال عن كيفية نسخ البرنامج على قرص dvd 
خاصة وان حجمه اكبر من dvd 
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## المساااااح (19 مايو 2009)

البرنامج يا جملعة اللى عايز ينسخة على دى فى دى ممكن طبعاً : بس هتعمل زى ما هقولك :
اضغط البرنامج ببرنامج winrar وخليه جزئين .. وانسخ كل جزء على اسطوانة وبكدا هتنسخة على اسطوانتين


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (20 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك ليك و فيك و عليك و يزيدك من علمة 
و يحبب فيك خلقة
و يرزق والديك و انت و ابناءك الجنة


----------



## garary (22 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا المساااااااااااااااااااااااااااح وزادك من علمه
جارى التحميل


----------



## garary (23 مايو 2009)

اخى المساااااح
حملت البرنامج
وبعد فك الضغط اصبح حجم الملف 6.68 جيجا.
هل بهذ الحجم يكون البرنامج كامل دون نقصان؟


----------



## garary (23 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم بعد البدء فى تسطيب البرنامج وبعد عدة خطوات ظهرت هذه الصورة ارجوا التوضيح مشكورا


----------



## garary (23 مايو 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tamer farag (28 مايو 2009)

انا بجد مش عارف اقول ايه شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً 
انا بنزل فيه يريت الكراك يامساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح


----------



## Tamer farag (28 مايو 2009)

بس يــGarary انت اضغط على اعادة اذا تكررت الرسالة اضغط على تجاهل بس كده لم يعمل البرنامج trial يعنى لازم الـ creak قولى على هيتم معاك


----------



## المساااااح (30 مايو 2009)

حجمة كدا مظبوط ... مبروك يا باشاااا


----------



## المساااااح (30 مايو 2009)

العيب يا اما من نسخة الوندوز عندك ..
او هقولك على حاجه تانيه يمكن تحل المشكلة : استعمل برنامج الالترا ايزو واعمل نسخو ايزو من البرنامج وابدا فى التسطيب ..وان شاء الله هتتحل الشكلة ..
بس عندى نزل عادى وبدون اى رسايل ظهرت ولا اى حاجه غلط ..العيب من عندك


----------



## garary (30 مايو 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> العيب يا اما من نسخة الوندوز عندك ..
> او هقولك على حاجه تانيه يمكن تحل المشكلة : استعمل برنامج الالترا ايزو واعمل نسخو ايزو من البرنامج وابدا فى التسطيب ..وان شاء الله هتتحل الشكلة ..
> بس عندى نزل عادى وبدون اى رسايل ظهرت ولا اى حاجه غلط ..العيب من عندك



مشكور على الرد.
ممكن توضيح كيفية عمل نسخة ايزو.


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (30 مايو 2009)

جارى تنزيل البرنامج والله يبارك فيك


----------



## المساااااح (30 مايو 2009)

بص يا باشاااا : نزل برنامج ultraiso وهوا موجود فى اغلب المواقع .. وسطبة .. وتعالى على الفولدر اللى فيه البرنامج بتاعنا واعمل كلك يمين على الفولدر واختار add to civil 3d 2010.iso .. بس
ولما ينتهى من عمل نسخة ايزو .. عشان تشغلها اعمل كلك يمين واختار mount to drive f بس .. وابدا التسطيب بقا عادى ..بس اهم حاجه شوف فى مساحة فاضية عندك ولا لأ ..


----------



## garary (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور ..................................


----------



## المساااااح (5 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج كدا حجمة مظبوط .. ومبروك عليك البرنامج بالكراك ... 

وقريبا يا جماعه هنزل مفاجأة جديدة ...


----------



## المساااااح (5 يونيو 2009)

دا شرح يا جماعة مؤقت كدا لل civil 3d .. دا مؤقت كدا لغاية ما نشوف شرح فيديو ..
http://rapidshare.com/files/75837013/0470167408.rar


----------



## garary (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ياباشا ربنا مايحرمنا منك ...............


----------



## المساااااح (5 يونيو 2009)

لاى حد عايز شرح لل 3d انا هقولك على حاجه تخليك ميه ميه فيه ..انا هنزل شرح لل 3d فى الاوتوكاد 2006 ..
هما اربع اسطوانات عندى دورة كاملة ..لكن السى دى الرابع يختص بال 3d ..
ودى لينكات السى دى الرابع ... 

CD4
http://rapidshare.com/files/21853526/Arabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part1.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/21853459/Arabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21853431/Arabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21853471/Arabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21854046/Arabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21853518/Arabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21853700/Arabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21853392/Arabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part8.rar


or


CD 4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LVWHFUZ8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0X0SJ18F
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KLT1ANI4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OMPEK5L0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ULEHXEFM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1YYY1COR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RUP4KEWR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZYJ9NYM1


----------



## garary (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور نامل فى الحصول على شروحات civil 3d


----------



## المساااااح (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ............... !!!


----------



## alhmadi (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور الاخ المساح على البرنامج 
الرائع لكن الربد شير صعب التنزيل به
ياريت لو ترفعه على التورنت واكون شاكر


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (24 يونيو 2009)

The crack file was set to private and when i press the link this message cames:
When a file is set to private by its owner only the owner of the file can access
it. If you are the owner of the file please log into your account to access this file.


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ونفعك به


----------



## المساااااح (27 يونيو 2009)

الرابط شغال تمام ......


----------



## alhmadi (27 يونيو 2009)

صدقنى يا اخ المساح
لااستطيع ان احمل اى فايل من الربد شير
لو امكن تحاول رفعه على التورنت لاننى فى حوجه له
واكون شاكر


----------



## المساااااح (1 يوليو 2009)

الرفع بيكون على الرابد شير لانه اكتر المواقع احتفاظاً باللينكات دون حذف .. والمواقع الاخرى تحذف بعد شهر لذلك البرامج المهمة ترفع على الرابد شير ولكن سوف احاول البحث عن روابط اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## المساااااح (10 يوليو 2009)

على فكرة .. فيه طريقه حلوة ممكن تخلصك من الرابدشير ...
انتا ممكن تحمل البرنامج من موقع شركة Autodesk .. وهوا بيكون مجانى لمدة 30 يوم .. وطبعا لو نزلت الكراك يبقى كدا البرنامج كامل ...
وعلى فكرة اللينك على موقع الشركة بيكون سريع .. يعنى مثلا ممكن ياخد معاك يوم كامل بس هينزل متقلقش ...


----------



## odwan (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ألف شكر وتقدير على مجهودك الرائع
تقبل تحياتي
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## مجدى سليمان (29 يوليو 2009)

تم التحميل وهو برنامج رائع
دعائى لك بالستر فى الدنيا والأخره
واكرمك الله بعلمه وفضله


----------



## عزت محروس (17 أغسطس 2009)

الى الاخ الكريم المساح
لقد حملت الشرح
ولنكى اواجة مشكلة فى تشغيلة
حيث عند الضغط على الجزء الاولArabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part1
تظهر الرسالةبأنة لا يمكن الوصول الى الملف
علما ان الجزء الاول غير مضغوط
وعند فك الضغط عن اى جزء اخر تظهر رسالة انة لابد من وجود الجزء السابق
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## عزت محروس (19 أغسطس 2009)

*الى الاخ الكريم المساح
لقد حملت الشرح
ولنكى اواجة مشكلة فى تشغيلة
حيث عند الضغط على الجزء الاولArabic.Learning.AutoCAD2006_20CD4.part1
تظهر الرسالةبأنة لا يمكن الوصول الى الملف
علما ان الجزء الاول غير مضغوط
وعند فك الضغط عن اى جزء اخر تظهر رسالة انة لابد من وجود الجزء السابق
ارجو التوضيح*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (21 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## garary (28 أغسطس 2009)

لدى مشكلة وهى حسب الملف المرفق ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## garary (28 أغسطس 2009)

اخيرا تم برمجة البرنامج على مايرام.......................


----------



## garary (28 أغسطس 2009)

القوائم التالية كيف يمكن وضعها على واجهة البرنامج

File
Edit

View
Insert

General
Survey

Points
Surfaces

Lines/Curves
Parcels

Grading
Alignments

Profiles
Corridors

Sections
Pipes

Map
Window

Help
Express


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكل العام وانت بخير 
اخي الكريم ارجوا ايضاح كيف يمكن تغيير شكل البرنامج الى الاصدارا 2009 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إيمان خالد (30 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you very very much, and hope to find training for this program
ramadan kareem for everybody


----------



## garary (31 أغسطس 2009)

وجدت الحل
كتابة menubar فى شريط الاوامر ثم انتر
كتابة رقم 1 ثم انتر
بذلك تكون الاوامر السالفة الذكر موجودة فى واجهة البرنامج.


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*thank*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for you


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يحفظك الله ويرعاك مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور اخي


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لجهودكم


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يحفظك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

انا شاكر جدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا لهذا الموضوع


----------



## KAZEM2004 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ياعزيزي


----------



## عمرو السباعى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## عراب العرب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الاخ الكريم مفاجئه جميله شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم ظهرتلى مشكلة كبيرة اثناء التسطيب لو ممكن حد يساعدنى
نزلت البرنامج وسطبته -على اسطوانة واحدة 8.5 جيجا-وبدات اسطبه لحد autocad civil 3dوظهرتلى رسالة insert autocad civil 3d cd1مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## المساح10 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على البرنامج 
انا حملت البرنامج وعملت setup لم يكن هنالك اى مشكلة فى البرنامج والان يعمل بصورة سليمة 100% 
وجزاكم الله الف خير وزادكم علماً ورفعكم مكانةً


----------



## ASHIK (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام 
ممكن رفع البرنامج على صفحة غير الرابد شير
ويا ريت على 
www.4shared.com

او اي صفحة ممكن التنزيل منها بسهولة

مع جزيل الشكر للجمع على المجهودات الطيبة


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## قانه 2 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان ممكن طريق تنصيب civil 3d 2010 ,وجزاكم الله كل خير وزادكم من علمه


----------



## ahmaaziz (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي الحبيب علي مجهودك 
اذا تكرمت الكراك بعد تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الشركة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 نوفمبر 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## لهون جاف (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ المساح شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج القيم 
من لديه مشكلة بالتنصيب عليه اتباع التالي
1- بعد تحميل الملفات ال 25 مع الكراك يقوم بفتح الملف الاول من ال كبس بواسطة بواسطة اي برنامج زب او رار ثم يبدأ البرنامج بفتح الملفات كلها وتحويلها الى ملف واحد عبارة عن ملف صورة حاضرة للنسخ بواسطة برنامج نيرو ولكن حجمها كبير ولا يتحملها اي قرص الا الاقراص المضغوطة جدا
2- الان عليك العودة الى الملف اي الصورة وقم بفتحها من الكبس مرة اخرى ليتحول الملف الى ملف وبداخله البرنامج قم بنصب البرنامج بكل سهولة


----------



## m.khaled.1984 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

يعجز اللسان عن شكرك أخي
أقول الكراك بالاضافة الى بساطته هو يعمل 100% و من دون أي مشاكل 
جزاااااااااااااااك الله عنا كل خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## m.khaled.1984 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> على فكرة .. فيه طريقه حلوة ممكن تخلصك من الرابدشير ...
> انتا ممكن تحمل البرنامج من موقع شركة autodesk .. وهوا بيكون مجانى لمدة 30 يوم .. وطبعا لو نزلت الكراك يبقى كدا البرنامج كامل ...
> وعلى فكرة اللينك على موقع الشركة بيكون سريع .. يعنى مثلا ممكن ياخد معاك يوم كامل بس هينزل متقلقش ...


هذه هي الطريقة المثالية لقد جربتها و أروع ما فيها أنك تأخذ البرنامج من عند الشركة الأم


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساااااح (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الكراك كامل والوحيد منذ ان بدأت العمل به الذي لا يوجد به اى عيوب او مشاكل ...
اذهب الى مكان تسطيب البرنامج بجهازك (غالبا على c ) وفك الضغط عن الكراك به : شرط ان يكون البرنامج غير شغال


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*خى المساااااح
حملت البرنامج
وبعد فك الضغط اصبح حجم الملف 6.68 جيجا.
هل بهذ الحجم يكون البرنامج كامل دون نقصان؟*


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*لسلام عليكم
شكرا اخي الحبيب علي مجهودك 
اذا تكرمت الكراك بعد تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الشركة 
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## S.L.Surveyor (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المفاجأة الرائعة وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المساااااح (27 نوفمبر 2009)

البرنامج كدا كامل ..... نزل الكراك من اللينك التالى وضعه ف فولدر ال c مكان تسطيب البرنامج شرط ان يكون البرنامج مغلق وقت وضع الكراك ...

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cnmwwizfnnz


----------



## ahmedatef87 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أول لينك نزل بعد كدة بيقولي لازم
premium user
وأنا بصراحة محتاج البرنامج جدا جدا النهاردة قبل بكرة .. يا ريت لو حد يقدر يساعدني


----------



## الحلفاوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط يا اخى غير شغاله لا كين بارك الله فيك للمحاولة


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
عندي سؤال
انا عملت دون لود للبرنامج من موقع اخر لكن كان عدد الاجزاء 35 نزل منهم 25 فقط و البقي الرابط خطا ممكن اكمل من هنا و ازاي 
مشكور علي المخهود الرائع
ابو عمر


----------



## ابو حبيبة كريم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكولر اخي الكريم
انا بدات الدون لود من تحت علشان انا دونت من موقع اخر و لما وصلت الاخر طلع مش مظبوط
يارب تظبط النسخة دة بعد التعب دة
اما تعبك انت معانا فالله خير من يؤجرك علية
و دعائي لك 
اللهم اهدي له علمة و بارك له في اولادة و ماله --------- و امة المسلمين اجمعين--------آمين


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا علي المجهود الرائع و جاري استكمال التحميل
لليوم السابع علي التوالي
غيروا الرابد شير بقي اللي تعبنا كثيرا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

و الله العظيم المفروض نقاطع الرابدشير دة من امس وهو مش راضي يعمل دون لود و يعطي رسالة بعد دقيقتتين
انت اخر محاولة ليك كانت منذ 6 ثوان ازاي دة حرام بقالي اسبوع بنزل السيفل من هنا لسة في الجزء 11 و كل دة علشان الرابد شير


----------



## hassanabdelhamid (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يأخي ولكن الروابط لاتعمل الا بأسم مستخدم وباسوورد 
ارجوك الأفادة كيف اتصرف؟
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكرين جدا اخي العزيز تم تحميل الجزء الاخير الان و انا في طريقي لفك الضغط
مش عارف اشكرك ازاي 
الف مليون شكر اخي العزيز
مجهود رائع اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتة


----------



## az1615 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وشكرا للاخ العزيز ولكن لم استطع احمل البرنامج من الرابيدشير ولا من موقع الشركة حيث اتبعت التعليمات ولكن عند الضغط على لينك الملف الاول تظهر هذه الرسالة Location Error - Trial Download Request
Trial Not Available
This trial program is not available in some countries. 

يرجى الاضاح واذا كان هناك امكانية رفع الملفات على الــ 4shared


----------



## surveyor_sayed (1 يناير 2010)

الروآبط مش شغاله ياريت لو تكرمت رفعها علي سيرفر ثآني


----------



## المساااااح (3 يناير 2010)

معلش يا جماعة ... عذراً على تأخري فى الرد ....
البرنامج مرفوع على الرابدشير لأنه اكثر المواقع احتفاظاً باللينكات ... مشكلة بطئ الانترنت فى الدونلود من الرابدشير عندنا كلنا ...
الحل : وهوا انك ممكن تدون البرنامج من موقع الشركة وهوا بيكون مدته 30 يوم لكن مع الكراك البرنامج هيبقي شغال على طول ان شاء الله ... ولينك الشركة سريع
والمفاجأة ان autocad civil 3D 2011 هينزل كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 3 شهور بس ان شاء الله


----------



## az1615 (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز المسااااح لايتم تحميل البرنامج من موقعه فعند اختيار الرابط الاول ( 4غيغا ) تظهر الرسالة 
Location Error - Trial Download Request
Trial Not Available
This trial program is not available in some countries.


----------



## المساااااح (3 يناير 2010)

دا معناه ان الداونلود مش متاح فى بلدك ..... اختار بلد تانيه .... مصر مثلاً اى دولة تكون متاح فيها الداونلود


----------



## saif111 (4 يناير 2010)

اخوي العزيز اشكرك على الموضوع المهم والمشاركة الحلوة والمفيدة ولكن ارجو منك لو امكن وضع ملف الكراك من جديد لان ملف الكراك القديم لا يعمل .
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cnmwwizfnnz


----------



## az1615 (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز المسااااح جربت عدة دول وبقيت هذه الرسالة
Location Error - Trial Download Request
Trial Not Available
This trial program is not available in some countries.
ارجوا منك اعادة رفع الملفات على موقع آخر ( 4share ) اذا لم يكن هذا صعب عليك 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## المساااااح (5 يناير 2010)

لينك الكراك شغال تمام : http://www.mediafire.com/?cnmwwizfnnz
وبالنسبة لرفع البرنامج على موقع تانى هيبقي صعب حالياً بس انا هحاول ادور على لينكات تانية تكون على موقع تانى غير الرابدشير ... ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (6 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## faathi (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## ahmad_quran (24 فبراير 2010)

على فكرة .. فيه طريقه حلوة ممكن تخلصك من الرابدشير ...
انتا ممكن تحمل البرنامج من موقع شركة autodesk .. وهوا بيكون مجانى لمدة 30 يوم .. وطبعا لو نزلت الكراك يبقى كدا البرنامج كامل ...
وعلى فكرة اللينك على موقع الشركة بيكون سريع .. يعنى مثلا ممكن ياخد معاك يوم كامل بس هينزل متقلقش ...

هذه هي الطريقة المثالية لقد جربتها و أروع ما فيها أنك تأخذ البرنامج من عند الشركة الأم


----------



## abdulqawi rashid (10 مارس 2010)

يا اخونا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا محتاج كتاب عن الاوتو كاد ستانارد.................
ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الف شكر


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (17 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## horseshadowm (18 مارس 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## لهون لهونى (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله يا اخى العزيز


----------



## علياء على حمدى (23 مارس 2010)

انا حملت البرنامج من الشركة الام اتوديسك
وبعد فك الضغط وأثناء التثبيت 
طلب السيريال 
البرودكت كى 
serial
product key
فما الحل ؟
برجاء الافادة 
وبعدين نبقى نضيف الكراك
ان شاء الله


----------



## Ezzedine 1966 (2 أبريل 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Ezzedine 1966 (2 أبريل 2010)

Serial: 666-69696969
Key: 237B1


----------



## حسن عمر حسن (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
ياباشا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وسيم0084 (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكر واستفسار*

شكرا على البرنامج ولكن لدي سؤال عم عدد الأقراص المضغوطة بعد فك الضغط لأن لدي نسخة 2009 موزعة كالتالي
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 ---- 2 DVD
C3D_2009_SWL_ENG3 ----- 1 DVD
وذلك للتأكد من أن النسخة كاملة لأن مواقع أخرى تشير إلى أن حجم النسخة 7.78 وهنا أشرتم إلى أن حجم النسخة 6.68
يرجى الإيضاح أيهما كاملة وفي حال كانت هذه النسخة غير كاملة ما المحذوف منها


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (28 مايو 2010)

الاخ المساح 
شكرا لك على هذا المجهود العظيم
انا نزلت البرنامج ولكن قابلتنى مشكلة فى التسطيب...
بعد فك الضغط نتج ملف ايزو شغلتة عن طرق برنامج الديمون تولز الذى يقوم بعمل اسطوانات وهمية وبدات التسطيب لكن ظهرت رسالة تقول ادخل الاسطوانة الثانية
انا اريد نسخها على اسطوانتين ديفيدى لكن لا اعرف تقسيم الملفات فى كل اسطوانة (بمعنى ماهى الملفات الموجودة فى الاسطوانة الاولى والملفات الموجودة فى الاسطوانة الثانية)؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (29 مايو 2010)

انا فكيت الضغط عن الملف الايزو على الهارد عادى جدا وسطبت البرنامج واشتغل والحمد لله


----------



## hosny77 (3 يونيو 2010)

thank you too match ... downloading is doing now ;;; please can you upload at any server but rapid share ;;; many thanks


----------



## الكثافه (10 يونيو 2010)

Highway Design and Quantity Surveying using AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 Hand out


----------



## altemssah (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمد مصطفى علوش (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا هل هذه النسخة متوافقة مع windows 7 64-bit


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mido_prof90 (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fouadsoleman (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## اناستازيا (4 يوليو 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## اناستازيا (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودك بس مايتحمل عندي ب rapid share ياريت عندك 4 sharad


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز
نرجو شاكرين رفع الملفات علي سيرفر اخر
حتي تعم الفائدة


----------



## fox_man636 (30 أغسطس 2010)

ارجوك يا باشا ..ترفعة على الmedia fire لان واللة احنا مش عارفين ننزلة من الرابيد شير خاااااااالص
ولك جزيل الشكر 
وهتبقى عملت معروف فينا لان دى مشكلة كبيرة
وربنا يجازيك خير على اللى هتعملة .....شكرااااااااااا


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المساااااح (15 سبتمبر 2010)

عذرا لكل اخوتي الكرام لتأخري بالرد نظرا لظروف عملى .... اعتذر عن رفع الملفات فى الوقت الحالى لان الاجزاء لم تعد عندي ... ولكل اعدكم بمفاجاة من العيار الثقيل قريبا وان شائ الله تكون على ميديافاير وهو برنامج civil 3d 2011 كامل بالكراك ....ربنا ييسر كدا ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.mahmoudd (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## المساااااح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

زي ما وعدتكم , دلوقتى ممكن تنزل برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 كامل وعلى روابط ميديافاير واى فايل 
من الرابط دا :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220563.html


----------



## علي فؤاد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed askar (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين ويعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## زهزوه (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
إخواني هذا رابط مباشر للcivil 3D 2011 فايل تورنت, أرجو أن تستفيدو منه للذين لايملكون البرنامج
http://www.torrentzap.com/torrent/11...eygen+%5BWL%5D

http://www.torrentzap.com/torrent/11...eygen+%5BWL%5D​*


----------



## abo_zezo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخونا المساح 
شاكر لك مجهودك اللى يشهد عليه كل واحد فى المنتدى 
ممكن المساعده وتحمل على رابط غير الرابد شير 
ارجو المساعدة الروابط ما بتشتغل


----------



## ahmed faisl (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## diaa_500 (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي البرنامج الجبار


----------



## dr.usama (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## masaudakhter (13 فبراير 2011)

dead links


----------



## taha.civil (14 يونيو 2011)

الرابط محذوفففففففففففففف


----------



## صدقي إبراهيم (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدااااااا


----------



## fageery (14 يوليو 2011)

يديك العافية يا راجل يا رائع


----------



## eltwati (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## mamathashem (11 يناير 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## china_1985 (12 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووور يابطل


----------



## كريم مصطفى فتحى (1 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد صبح (22 مايو 2012)

يعطيك العافية ياباشا


----------



## civilengo123 (28 فبراير 2013)

لا تعمل


----------

